# الله يرحمك يا رجوله



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

_مش عارفه انا قريت قصه غريبه شويه والاغرب شويه ان صاحبها اللي كتبها وعايز اراء الناس
هو بيقول انو تزوج من فتره قصيره جدا وكانت زوجتو في  فتره الخطوبه بينهم متاثره جدا باراء صحباتها يعني بينصحوها نصائح جهنميه 
مثلا انها تتقل عليه ومش ترد ع الموبايل وتكلمو بنبره حاده من غير سبب عشان تظهرلو شخصيتها وهكذا
المهم بيقو ان ليلة فرحهم
 كنت جداً فرحا  بها الجو يسوده الهدوء كنت اتحدث  إليها وهي فقط تنظر للأرض من الخجل
 لكنها  فجاه قامت بضرب وجهي بيدها بقوة سقطت على الأرض انظر إليها وأصرخ في وجهها لماذا  تضربنيي ماذا فعلت لكي 

  فقالت ان صديقاتي اخبروني بان اضربك ع وجهك كي تكون خاتما في اصبعي والا تفكر الا بي:t32:
هو كل اللي عملو ان كلم ابوها وجه خادها وهو دلوقتي مش عارف يعمل ايه 
يسامحها  ويرجعها ولا يطلقها :t33:

سؤالي هنا بقى للشباب 
 انت لو كنت مكانو هيكون رد فعلك ايه وهتتصرف ازاي
وهل ممكن تيجي هنا وتكتب الحكايه دي وتاخد اراء الناس كده 

 سؤالي للبنات بقى
 ايه رئيكم في الصفعه اللي خادها الراجل
جامده صح:yahoo:




 
_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

اول رد عليه بيقولو
 اخي المضروب :new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صوابعيك مش زى بعضها
شكلها قويه ومفتريه ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صوابعيك مش زى بعضها
> شكلها قويه ومفتريه ​


ههههههههههه
جونا منور المنتدى والدنيا كلها
بس برضو مقولتش تعمل ايه لو انت مكانو:t33:


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> جونا منور المنتدى والدنيا كلها
> بس برضو مقولتش تعمل ايه لو انت مكانو:t33:




نوريك يا بنوته  الرد  الطبيعى انه هو اللى غلطان من الاول 
المفروض كان دبحلها القطة من ليله الدخله  يعنى خوفها منه  
لو كلها العلقه التمام  وربطها  فى رجل السرير وكسر عليها عصيان البيت كله 
مش هتكرر  الحكايه دى  تانى
بس يستقوى فالضرب  يعنى يكسر ضلع وع راى المثل اكسرلها ضلع يطلع لها 24:t32::t32::t32:
دا راى وبجد فى ستات  تريحيها تتعبيك  وتتعبيها تريحيك
بس  يستقوى العصيان اللى هيكسرها  عليها :yahoo::yahoo:
بس بجد مفتريه قلم يجيبه الارض 
عيل سيس​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> نوريك يا بنوته  الرد  الطبيعى انه هو اللى غلطان من الاول
> المفروض كان دبحلها القطة من ليله الدخله  يعنى خوفها منه
> لو كلها العلقه التمام  وربطها  فى رجل السرير وكسر عليها عصيان البيت كله
> مش هتكرر  الحكايه دى  تانى
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا ايه اللي خلاني اسالك
واشمعنا انتو اللي تكسرو بس:t32:
يوم ليكو ويم عليكو
نورت الموضوع بردك


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا ايه اللي خلاني اسالك
> واشمعنا انتو اللي تكسرو بس:t32:
> يوم ليكو ويم عليكو
> نورت الموضوع بردك


ههههههههههههه
مش قولتليك صوابعيك  مش زى بعضها :ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> مش قولتليك صوابعيك  مش زى بعضها :ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​


هههههههههه
اعصابك يا باشا


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2012)

*سؤال : هل لا يزال هناك فتيات منقادات بهذا الشكل الغبى ..*
* انها مغيبه .. او قادمه من خلف الشمس ..*​


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

> سؤالي للبنات بقى
> ايه رئيكم في الصفعه اللي خادها الراجل



دي قويه ومفتريه 
ويظهر انها مجنونه
وكرامته راحت فين عشان تضربه ليلة الفرح
بس اعتقد انها مش قصه حقيقيه
لان مافيش راجل يستحمل الاهانات دي كلها 
وبعدين يقدر يعيش معاها
شكرا ياقمره للموضوع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *سؤال : هل لا يزال هناك فتيات منقادات بهذا الشكل الغبى ..*
> * انها مغيبه .. او قادمه من خلف الشمس ..*​


_في ناس بتصدق او زي ما قولتي مغيبه
ده غير اصدقاء السوء اللي هي معشراهم
زمان بس كنا نسمع بالحاجات دي لكن لسه موجود اهو
مرسي لمرورك اختي الغاليه
_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> دي قويه ومفتريه
> ويظهر انها مجنونه
> وكرامته راحت فين عشان تضربه ليلة الفرح
> بس اعتقد انها مش قصه حقيقيه
> ...


_وجريئه كمان وانجرت ورا تخاريف
دي قصه من منتدى معروف والعضو معروف وليه مشاركات كتيره والناس عرفاه وهي بترد عليه
هو بيقول انو متردد لانها كانت ع خلق ودين والكلام ده
بس مننكرش انها مش تستاهلو لان ظهرت في صفات كويسه
نورتي الموضوع بردكك
ميرسي
_​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

اعتقد ان الجواز علاقه بين اتنين وبس




لو دخل فيها طرف تالت تبقي اى حاجه تانيه




جمعيه مثلا :t11:




اكتر حاجه ممكن تبوظ علاقه ما بين اى اتنين 

هى تدخل اطراف مبيكونش ليها اى علاقه بالموضوع
وفى الحاله دى الناس بتفتى

وبتكون النهايه ,,,,,,,مأساه بمعنى الكلمه


​


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

هى لا قوية ولا حاجة هى حماقة منها بتسمع منهم وتنفذ منغير اى تفكير هى ضعيفة جداااااااا كمان 
حكمت المراه تبنى بيتها والحماقه تهدمها بيدها


----------



## bob (12 فبراير 2012)

*انا رايي اقل حاجه ممكن تتعمل
ياخد حبايتين شجاعة
 وبضهر ايده كده الم خدامين :budo:
*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *انا رايي اقل حاجه ممكن تتعمل
> ياخد حبايتين شجاعة
> وبضهر ايده كده الم خدامين :budo:
> *


ياخد حبيتين  الله عليك يا معلم شكلك هتودينا فدهيه ههههههههههههه
:t4::t4::t4:


----------



## أنجيلا (12 فبراير 2012)

_



سؤالي للبنات بقى
ايه رئيكم في الصفعه اللي خادها الراجل
جامده صح:yahoo:


أنقر للتوسيع...

__*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*يستحققققق*_
_*لازم كل بنت تعمل كده ليلة الفرح*_


----------



## girgis2 (12 فبراير 2012)

*أكتر حاجة بتتميز بيها حواء وواضحة فيها أوي هي كثرة الكلام والرغي مع صديقاتها أو مع والدتها

وبالشكل ده مش بس هي ممكن تنفذ كلامهم في كل صغيرة وكبيرة تخص البيت وتخص علاقتها بزوجها

ده كمان الكارثة ان كل ما هتحصل مشكلة بينهم حتى لو كانت صغيرة هنبص نلاقيها كبيرة أوي لأنها هيكون داخل فيها كذا طرف (الأصدقاء والأهل والحبايب والقرايب و.......)

أعوذ بالله

*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 فبراير 2012)

الرجولة ليست بالضرب رجولة اخلاق وتحمل للمسؤلية وتضحية واشياء كثيرة جدا


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 فبراير 2012)

* على فى صيحة  جديدة اوى  اسمها تزين البلكونة  ............ مش تروحو بعيد  مش ورد والكلام دة 
 الجديد  والاكثر موضه وتعطى احساس بالرهبة والجمال والون الاحمر نازل  
 هنعمل حاجة بسيطة الى الوصول الى الموضة الجميلة  كل ما فى الامر  هتمسك ايديها وتقطع صوابع ايديها 10 وتزين  بيهم البلكون ياسلا م منظر شاعرى جدا صوابع بشرية كدة متعلقة  كدة ( هى دة الرومانسية ولابلاش)
 والراجل اللى يسمح مراتة تضربة بالقلم وكمان اول ليلة كمان يروح يعمل عملية افضل لية  بجد الله يرحمك يارجولة *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> اعتقد ان الجواز علاقه بين اتنين وبس
> 
> لو دخل فيها طرف تالت تبقي اى حاجه تانيه
> 
> ...


كلام ك صح
ميرسي لردك
نورت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> هى لا قوية ولا حاجة هى حماقة منها بتسمع منهم وتنفذ منغير اى تفكير هى ضعيفة جداااااااا كمان
> حكمت المراه تبنى بيتها والحماقه تهدمها بيدها


_عندك حق ده دليل ع ضعفها وعدم ثقتها بنفسها وبزوجها
ميرسي لردك الجميل
نورتي الموضوع_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *انا رايي اقل حاجه ممكن تتعمل
> ياخد حبايتين شجاعة
> وبضهر ايده كده الم خدامين :budo:
> *


هههههههههه
كده الله يرحم الرجوله ميت مره هههههه
نورت الموضوع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*يستحققققق*_
> _*لازم كل بنت تعمل كده ليلة الفرح*_


هههههههههههه
ايون كده 
ونعمه النصيحه:smile01
نورتي يا عسل انتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *أكتر حاجة بتتميز بيها حواء وواضحة فيها أوي هي كثرة الكلام والرغي مع صديقاتها أو مع والدتها
> واخدين بالكو يا بنات حواء الراجل ده بيعمم
> هجووووووووووووم
> مش كلهم صدقني  بس نقدر نقول اغلبهم
> ...


ميرسي لمرورك وردك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرجولة ليست بالضرب رجولة اخلاق وتحمل للمسؤلية وتضحية واشياء كثيرة جدا


الله ينور عليك
نورت الموضوع بردك الجميل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * على فى صيحة  جديدة اوى  اسمها تزين البلكونة  ............ مش تروحو بعيد  مش ورد والكلام دة
> الجديد  والاكثر موضه وتعطى احساس بالرهبة والجمال والون الاحمر نازل
> هنعمل حاجة بسيطة الى الوصول الى الموضة الجميلة  كل ما فى الامر  هتمسك ايديها وتقطع صوابع ايديها 10 وتزين  بيهم البلكون ياسلا م منظر شاعرى جدا صوابع بشرية كدة متعلقة  كدة ( هى دة الرومانسية ولابلاش)
> والراجل اللى يسمح مراتة تضربة بالقلم وكمان اول ليلة كمان يروح يعمل عملية افضل لية  بجد الله يرحمك يارجولة *


هههههههههه
يا مفتري :act23:
شوفت الله يرحمها
الفاتحه بقى:smile01
نورتني يا يوليوس


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

هي مٌقادة وغبية ومتخلفة عقليا
وهو ...
مينفعش اكتب بأة هو اية عشان عيب
موضوع نرفزني xD
شكرا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هي مٌقادة وغبية ومتخلفة عقليا
> 
> وهو ...
> مينفعش اكتب بأة هو اية عشان عيب
> ...



_ههههههههههههههه
سلامتك من النرفزه:smile01
نورت يا باشا
_


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هي مٌقادة وغبية ومتخلفة عقليا
> وهو ...
> مينفعش اكتب بأة هو اية عشان عيب
> موضوع نرفزني xD
> شكرا



*تنرفز لية بس  ولايهمك عادى احلام اليقظة اية المشكله من نفسهم ياعم الجعان يحلم بالعيش
  احلام ما هى اخرها هتضرب رجل السرير جامد  فتوجعها فتصحى من النوم  بس احلام  
 وبعدين الوجه الحقيقى يابنات حواء مش بيظهر اول يو م مش تقلق بيظهر بعد بالظبط  قول شهر ويظهر عمك جعيدى فى الشقة وتلاقى تقولك هات ياض المرتب وبدل  ها هتجيب ولا ههههههههههههههه  *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

*أنا جايه أقرى عليها الفاتحة وأمشى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*​


----------



## girgis2 (12 فبراير 2012)

> *انا معاك  في الكلام ده..بس اللي عقلها موزون وتعرف فين مصلحتها مش تعمل كده..لان المشكله مش حد يعالجها غير اللي جوه المشكله
> *


*

أي نعم مش كل ست زي التانية بس أديكي قولتي أغلبهم

وكلمة مصلحتها دي عجبتني أوي لأنها ممكن تتفسر في عقل الزوجة تفسير أناني بحت وتفتكر نفسها صح وتكون مقتنعة بكدة وحتى أولادها ممكن تضيعهم بفهمها ده برضة وتفتكر نفسها انها بتعمل لمصلحتهم !!!!!!!!!!!

في القصة اللي جايباها دي مثلاااا الزوجة فاكرة ان مصلحتها تبقى متسلطة على زوجها  لتشعر بالسيطرة بس هي يمكن طلعت مغفلة وغشيمة شوية عشان حبت تسيطر عليه بالضرب وفي أول ليلة !!!

في ستات تانية بقى - شخصياتها ......... - وبتلعبها صح وبتعمل كدة مش بالعضلات ولكن بالتكتيك المظبوط الطوييييييييييييل المدى ودول بقى مش بيقتنعوا لا بكلام ولا حتى ضرب من الزوج لأن تركيبة دماغتهم ......... وفاكرين نفسهم بيعملوا لمصلحتهم برضة !!!!!!!

دول بقى آيه الحل معاهم ؟

*​


----------



## girgis2 (12 فبراير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرجولة ليست بالضرب رجولة اخلاق وتحمل للمسؤلية وتضحية واشياء كثيرة جدا



*ممكن سؤال ؟

هو الموضوع دا بيتكلم عن راجل ضرب مراته ولا ست ضربت جوزها؟ عشان أعرف بس :274rb:*
*ولا حضرتك بتتكلم عن رد فعل الزوج المضروب من زوجته الضاربة؟ :59:
طيب من وجهة نظر حضرتك آيه رد الفعل المناسب للزوج في حالة زي دي؟

* ​


----------



## أنجيلا (12 فبراير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرجولة ليست بالضرب رجولة اخلاق وتحمل للمسؤلية وتضحية واشياء كثيرة جدا


* لفتة جميلة يا استاذ حبيب يسوع.. كنت عاوزة ارد ع المشاركة ده بس كنت نازلة لشغل.....*

*الرجولة تعني "الشهامة المروءة والشجاعة" وهذه الصفات بالطبع ليست حكرا على الرجل لوحده *

*فالرجولة ليست حكرا على الراجل كما المروءة ليست حكرا على المراة*
*فكما يمكن القول ان هذا الرجل يمتلك المروءة فكذلك يمكن القول ان هذه المراة عندها الرجولة لكن للاسف في مجتمعنا الذكوري بيحاولو يحتكرو هذه الالقاب لرجل فقط *
*مجتمع عمره ما راح يتغير:59:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أنا جايه أقرى عليها الفاتحة وأمشى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_طول عمرك صاحبة واجب يا مرمر
طب علي صوتك عشان الرجاله تعرف ان الرجوله 
ماتت واحنا بنعمل الواجب:smile01
نورتي يا عسل:new8:_


----------



## girgis2 (12 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _طول عمرك صاحبة واجب يا مرمر
> طب علي صوتك عشان الرجاله تعرف ان الرجوله
> ماتت واحنا بنعمل الواجب:smile01
> نورتي يا عسل:new8:_



*امممممم

يعني الرجولة ماتت عند الرجالة وظهرت عند الستات

طيب والأنوثة وحنية ورقة المرأة كأنثى راحت فيييين؟

ماتت عند الستات؟ :59:

يااااسلام على ستات اليومين دول

عثل عثل خالث
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> 
> أي نعم مش كل ست زي التانية بس أديكي قولتي أغلبهم
> الاعتراف بالحق فضيله:smile01
> ...


_نعذرهم برضو ونشوف ايه اللي مخليهم كده ونحاول نعالج بس بعقل و تصرف حسن مش نقابل السوء بالسوء 
زي ما الراجل الطيب ده عمل :smile01
كان ممكن يضربها ويكسر ضلوعها  بس هيستفيد ايه ولسه باقي عليها وبيفكر يعمل ايه
بالنسبه للحل لو منفعش حاجه من دي
 ف ربنا يتولاهم بقى:smile01
منورني كتير بردودك ومناقشتك_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *امممممم
> 
> يعني الرجولة ماتت عند الرجالة وظهرت عند الستات
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> * لفتة جميلة يا استاذ حبيب يسوع.. كنت عاوزة ارد ع المشاركة ده بس كنت نازلة لشغل.....*
> 
> *الرجولة تعني "الشهامة المروءة والشجاعة" وهذه الصفات بالطبع ليست حكرا على الرجل لوحده *
> 
> ...


_والنبي البنت دي بتقول كلام زي الفل
مهو الفهم الغلط ده هو اللي مودي العقول ف داهيه 
الناس بتتقدم واحنا يادوب بنحاول نصحح فهمنا
يسلم تفكيرك يا انجتي
انتي فخر للمغاربه:new8:_


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أنا جايه أقرى عليها الفاتحة وأمشى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه  قولتش حاجة انا  :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## أنجيلا (12 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _والنبي البنت دي بتقول كلام زي الفل_
> _مهو الفهم الغلط ده هو اللي مودي العقول ف داهيه _
> _الناس بتتقدم واحنا يادوب بنحاول نصحح فهمنا_
> _يسلم تفكيرك يا انجتي_
> _انتي فخر للمغاربه:new8:_


 *هههههههههههههه*
*على فكرة يا حبي انا ضد عنوان موضوعك من الاول... *
*ليه يعني يرحمك يا رجولة؟؟؟ عشان مردش عليها وكسرها صار ناقص رجولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليه مش قلتي "تعلموا المحبة والحكمة" مثلا... هو مش عمل السن بالسن ومش مد ايده عليها ده مش يدل انو بيحبها وانو تصرف بحكمة؟؟؟؟ احنا دايما بنشوف الامور بسلبية حتى الراجل صار في مفهوم بعض الستات الشرقيات هو اللي بيضرب ويكسر ويتجبر... للاسف محتاجين نعيد تفكيرنا....... *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *على فكرة يا حبي انا ضد عنوان موضوعك من الاول... *
> *ليه يعني يرحمك يا رجولة؟؟؟ عشان مردش عليها وكسرها صار ناقص رجولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليه مش قلتي "تعلموا المحبة والحكمة" مثلا... هو مش عمل السن بالسن ومش مد ايده عليها ده مش يدل انو بيحبها وانو تصرف بحكمة؟؟؟؟ احنا دايما بنشوف الامور بسلبية حتى الراجل صار في مفهوم بعض الستات الشرقيات هو اللي بيضرب ويكسر ويتجبر... للاسف محتاجين نعيد تفكيرنا....... *


_انا فكرت في العنوان ده
بس عشان يكون موضوع اكتر نقاشا اختارت العنوان ده:smile01
بسخنها يعني:smile01
وبعدين معظم الشباب ارائهم هتكون هكسر وهعمل
ولسه محدش قالي ان ده تصرفو كده وانا لو مكانو هتصرف زيو لان ده يدل ع اخلاقو و و و و ..
مهو لسه بنتكلم عن الراجل الشرقي المتسلط في تصرفاتو وتفكيرو
وهنا بقى وقفهه عشان نعيد تفكيرنا زي ما قولي ف مداخلتك الجميله
منوره يا قمر بردودك الجميله

_


----------



## أنجيلا (12 فبراير 2012)

> _وبعدين معظم الشباب ارائهم هتكون هكسر وهعمل
> ولسه محدش قالي ان ده تصرفو كده وانا لو مكانو هتصرف زيو لان ده يدل ع اخلاقو و و و و ..
> مهو لسه بنتكلم عن الراجل الشرقي المتسلط في تصرفاتو وتفكيرو_



*يعني لا امل اخخخخخخخ*
*دايما تيبغيو يديرو فيها عنترة زمانهم :smile01*
*ده نورك يابوتيجاز:new8:*


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 فبراير 2012)

*وطيب وبعدين يالولو انا ساكت ولااقولك  الرد بعض صفات الستات  فى موضوع ​*


----------



## girgis2 (12 فبراير 2012)

_*معلشي النت بطيء عندي شوية دا زائد كمان أنا عايز أسألك يا لوسينتو سؤال عالماشي كدة بالنسبة لردك الأخير عليا*
*ممكن يكون سؤال غبي  لكن استحمليني بقى*

بالنسبه للحل لو منفعش حاجه من دي
 ف ربنا يتولاهم بقى:smile01_
*
هو فعلاااا ربنا يتولاهم لأن مفيش حل مع نوعية الستات اللي اتكلمت عليهم دول وحتى لو اتناقشتي معاها مهما اتناقشتي ففي النهاية هتطلعي أنتي الغلطانة برضة وفي الحالة دي أمام الزوج حاجتين اما أن يكون خاضع وخانع ليها أو أن لا يتنازل ليها على حساب كرامته فبتكون النتيجة انفصال لاستحالة العشرة وفي الحالة دي الزوج بيدفع ليها نفقة لولادها وليها هي كمان 

سؤالي هنا بقى ليكي كبنت يعني تفتكري الست اللي زي دي اتجوزت من أساسه ليه؟

عايزة من الراجل آيه؟

هل عايزة تكون أم وزوجة وخلاص حتى لو انفصلت عنه بعد كدة فمفيش مشكلة؟!!!

**

شوية غلاسة عليكي بقى :a63::

 نعمل ايه بس بقينا بنعاكس ونخطب كمان والكلام اللي بيتقال علينا ده

يعني الكلام ده مش بيحصل حقيقي يعني
مهو خلاص الزمن بقى مقلوب دلوقتي

**الظروف يا جرجس بقى البلد محتاجه رجاله:smile01

مين قال الكلام ده

ده كفاية اني أنااااااااااااااا  فيها

**قال ايه عايزها قويه بس رقيقه 
طب ازاي:smile01

وكمان عايزاني أنا الراجل أقولك ازاي؟

مش بقولك زمن مقلوب :t30:

 *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> _*معلشي النت بطيء عندي شوية دا زائد كمان أنا عايز أسألك يا لوسينتو سؤال عالماشي كدة بالنسبة لردك الأخير عليا*
> *ممكن يكون سؤال غبي  لكن استحمليني بقى
> يارب يفصل خمس ايام كده عندك:smile01
> *
> ...


ميرسي لردك :budo:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *وطيب وبعدين يالولو انا ساكت ولااقولك  الرد بعض صفات الستات  فى موضوع ​*


وانا بقول يوليوس ساكت ليه وبقى عاقل
اتاريك ساكت ع مواضيع 
زي ما تحب يا عدو المراه:smile01


----------



## girgis2 (12 فبراير 2012)

*هههههه على فكرة يا لوسينتو أنا عدلت مشاركتي عشان منتخانقش

عدليها أنتي بقى في نقطة البلد دي هههههه
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *هههههه على فكرة يا لوسينتو أنا عدلت مشاركتي عشان منتخانقش
> 
> عدليها أنتي بقى في نقطة البلد دي هههههه
> *​


ماشي ماشي:smile01


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وانا بقول يوليوس ساكت ليه وبقى عاقل
> اتاريك ساكت ع مواضيع
> زي ما تحب يا عدو المراه:smile01



 خلاص اسكت خالص علشان انا بعمل ابتسامة الصباح للاعضاء كل يوم على الصبح يضحكو بس
 بس عدو المراة عندة كتير اوى من الاسلحة والقنابل الى حواء بس


----------



## girgis2 (13 فبراير 2012)

*ردك حلو جدااا بصراحة وأنا أستفدت منه

بس أنا برضة ليا تعليق على كلامك (رغاي أنا مش كدة ههههه):
 
دور الراجل هنا ايه مهو لو فشل معاها انو يغيرها يبقى مش راجل ومكانش قد  المسؤوليه وماصدق بقى  لانك قولت سابقا ولا الضرب نافع معاها ولا حاجه وده  المنتظر من الرجل الشرقي في حل مشاكلو مع حواء دائما بيفتقدو للحوار لان  ادم بيستهزئ برئيها وبيرمي بيه ع الارض فعشان كده هي بتفكر انها تعوضو بفرض  رئيها وبتوصل لانها تطاول معاه في التعامل بكل الطرق
 
كلمة يغيرها دي أنا شايفها غير واقعية شوية وأعتقد اللي بيحصل أكتر هو تكيف على الأوضاع الجديدة وليس تغيير

وأعتقد برضة ان كل واحد وكل واحدة فينا لدية سعة أو طاقة معينة من التكيف ولو كانت التغييرات أكبر من الطاقة دي هنا هتكون المشكلة

وبعدين أنتي مش شايفة كدة انك متحاملة على الراجل لما تقولي عليه طالما فشل يبقى مش راجل ومش أد المسئولية

مهو زي ما الست عايزة الاستقرار الراجل كمان عايز الاستقرار برضة

الراجل كمان عايز ينجح في علاقته مع زوجته أكيد بس المشكلة انه بيسيء الاختيار في الأول لأن أغلب البنات والشباب قبل الزواج بيظهروا بصورة ترضي اللي عايزين يرتبطوا بيه

وبصراحة بقى ومنغير زعل أنا شايف البنات أكثر تصنعاااا دلوقتي ليكونوا في الصورة اللي بيحبها الشاب اللي عايزة ترتبط بيه أو حتى اللي متقدملها

ومش شرط عشان أنا قولت حتى الضرب مش نافع معاها يبقى بالضرورة بيضربها

هو ممكن يكون مش مقتنع أو مش مستريح لرئيها أو نتائج تفكيرها أو ممكن معندهوش امكانية انه ينفذ كلامها ولكن لا يستهزئ بها

فما الحل في هذة الحالة؟

ألا يجب عليها أن ترضى وتكون عندها قناعة ورضا بما هي فيه لأن زوجها في الحالة دي لا يتسلط عليها ولا لازم التمرد الذي يصل الى التطاول عليه في تعاملها معه؟!! 
**
لو كان عندك برضة تعليق على ردي ده ياريت تكتبيه
شكرااا على المناقشة المفيدة دي
سلام المسيح 

*​


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (13 فبراير 2012)

_



سؤالي هنا بقى للشباب 
انت لو كنت مكانو هيكون رد فعلك ايه وهتتصرف ازاي


أنقر للتوسيع...

__اشرب بقى مش عملة ابو الرجال واتجوزت وحده ودنيه ( يعنى ودنها عند الجيران اقصد هههههه )_
_اتعامل معها من طابع شخصيتى انا هل اللى حصل ده هقدر اسامح فيه ولا هيفضل موقف مؤثر فيا؟_
_اعتقد الانسانة اللى بشكل ده بتكون فاقده الثقة فى اى حد ومحتاجة تلاقى شخص يكون شخصيتة قوية والمهم انه يكون حنين ويكون مصدر ثقة_
_كده يقدر يجيب ودنها من عند الجيران_
_هههههههههه_ 
_



وهل ممكن تيجي هنا وتكتب الحكايه دي وتاخد اراء الناس كده 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*مش عيب ولا تقليل من شخصيتى بالعكس ممكن يكون طالب خبرة حد مجرب يعنى*_​


----------

